

Deployd - harrigan
http://www.deployd.com

======
recuter
I gather this is like a simplified Meteor, nice scaffolding for simple uses.
But I can't for the life of me figure out who this is intended for, why
reinvent the wheel like this?

Good effort, anyhow.

~~~
enos_feedler
You can customize the entire back-end from within a dashboard embedded in the
web application. I think this is what separates it from a framework like
Meteor. Given this simplified UI, it seems to be targeting front-end
developers or designers.

~~~
dallonf
(I work at Deployd) Yes, that's pretty much right - an experienced back-end
developer with a lot of time on their hands won't have much need for Deployd,
but a front-end developer - or at least a developer who prefers to spend their
time in the front-end - would definitely benefit from using it.

It's actually very different from Meteor. Meteor is a realtime library for
unifying front-end and back-end logic, and Deployd is an API engine for
scripting back-end logic.

In fact, with some hacking, you could probably get the two to work together;
it's something that I want to try sometime down the road.

------
lvh
Interesting name choice. I was expecting, uh, a deployment daemon. I
understand that you want to use the word "deploy", but I was thinking more of
a continuous deployment kit?

